# Kennt sich jemand aus???



## the driller (19. Juni 2005)

*hallo anglerfreunde,*

kennt jemand den großen see *Österbövn* in *soreide* am *sognefjord*????
vielleicht liest das jemand per zufall und kann mir auskunft geben über das was ich da fangen könnte.
der see hat ein zufluss zum fjord und das wasser kommt logischer weise aus den bergen.
also wer kann helfen?????

the driller   #c  #h


----------

